# Thai Visas



## harryopal

Thailand has made several recent amendments as to visa exemptions and free visas on arrival and I have found it very difficult to get information as Thai Embassies in Thailand and Indonesia have inconsistent information. A search of other websites has different advice and many are out of date.

For example, it is stated that visas on arrival are available to citizens of 15 countries but the list does not include Australia or Indonesia. Yet, I am told by a friend presently in Thailand that Australians are eligible for visas on arrival.

Apart from the Embassy web sites I have tried calling the embassies directly and find it impossible to actually talk to someone. I also rang the Thai Tourism authority in Bangkok who could not give me information and referred me to a Thai Tourism office in Jakarta with a telephone number which is not available.

I have also tried Thai Airlines but again found it impossible to actually speak to someone to get the necessary information. It seems increasingly most travel websites are automated so it is very hard to actually find someone to speak to and, even if you do, they suggest the Thai embassies for information. 

We are planning to arrive in Bangkok on the 1st of April and to depart on the 4th of April. I know that the free visa on arrival facility was to be cut but has again recently been extended to mid April.

So, my specific questions are these: 

As an Australian national can I get either visa exemption of a free visa on arrival at Bangkok airport that will cover just those four days? 

My wife is an Indonesian national. Does anyone know if the exemption and free visa facility is available for Indonesian nationals?

Do we need to take extra passport photos?

I won't make any airline bookings unless I know what we can or can't do.

Thanks in anticipation for reliable advice.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6

I've never visited Thailand before. Is it better than the Philippines as far getting a visa and cost of living? I heard to renew your tourist visa, you just have to take a bus across some border then cone back and they will renew your stay? What about retirement visas? Can you put money down in a bank and get a retirement visa? Thanks.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

C'mon, Mike, do a little research.

I've posted accurate and real Visa info on this site. Things have changed a little since, namely the notarized income forms, but, it all still applies.
The problem with most info is that it was heard from someone who heard it from someone, etc. Many times a bribe is what got it done, but, you're not told that.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

The problem with most info is that it was heard from someone who heard it from someone, etc. Many times a bribe is what got it done, but, you're not told that.

As an Australian national can I get either visa exemption of a free visa on arrival at Bangkok airport that will cover just those four days?

My wife is an Indonesian national. Does anyone know if the exemption and free visa facility is available for Indonesian nationals?
Neither of you are eligible for the free Visa on Arrival.

Do we need to take extra passport photos?
You should always carry a few extra photos and copies of your passport.

You shouldn't have any problem.

Have fun.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor

I am Russian lady, I try buy house in Spain but get robbed by estate agent and legal man. Now I think buy house in Hua Hin, Thailand. Will I need visa and is it safe to buy house in Thailand.


----------



## Martinsyam

You can buy condo / flat easy but not a house , the house is a little bit more involved , ie start ltd company you and 4 thai's that don't know each others , Thai share 51% , you 49% , and you buy house into the company , cost to set up 20,000 plus 50,000 for your work permit , is 1 year visa , it's about the same cost every year just to keep it ticking over , so buy condo


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Don't buy any property in Thailand. It's, essentially, impossible to own by western standard.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Thai Bigfoot said:


> C'mon, Mike, do a little research.
> 
> I've posted accurate and real Visa info on this site. Things have changed a little since, namely the notarized income forms, but, it all still applies.
> The problem with most info is that it was heard from someone who heard it from someone, etc. Many times a bribe is what got it done, but, you're not told that.


I went back a few months and didn't find your visa information.

Would be a great favor if you could describe what Americans must now do to rent retirement visa. I've gotten first on y own and renewed it twice on my own, getting notarized income statement from U.S.Consulate.

Thai gov't no longer accepts this, right?

I'm up for renewaI in Aug and may just leave rather than jump thru hoops. If they don't want me here, fine, it's their country.

So what does US citizen do? Monthly income forms for a year? Does Thai govt demand Thai Notarized stamp on bank forms? I don't want to bring large amounts into country but monthly SS and pension comfortably above previous Thai minimums.

How can I renew? Have to pay one of those "visa" firms, Many thanks.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I went back a few months and didn't find your visa information.
> 
> Would be a great favor if you could describe what Americans must now do to rent retirement visa. I've gotten first on y own and renewed it twice on my own, getting notarized income statement from U.S.Consulate.
> 
> Thai gov't no longer accepts this, right?
> 
> I'm up for renewaI in Aug and may just leave rather than jump thru hoops. If they don't want me here, fine, it's their country.
> 
> So what does US citizen do? Monthly income forms for a year? Does Thai govt demand Thai Notarized stamp on bank forms? I don't want to bring large amounts into country but monthly SS and pension comfortably above previous Thai minimums.
> 
> How can I renew? Have to pay one of those "visa" firms, Many thanks.


I forgot to put question mark after last statement: "Have to pay one of those "visa" firms? "

I certainly hope not. Can I do it on my own? 

Mainly, what do Thais want now, in lieu of Embassy notarized letter, to establish monthly foreign income for Americans?" Thanks again.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Thai Bigfoot said:


> C'mon, Mike, do a little research.
> 
> I've posted accurate and real Visa info on this site. Things have changed a little since, namely the notarized income forms, but, it all still applies.
> The problem with most info is that it was heard from someone who heard it from someone, etc. Many times a bribe is what got it done, but, you're not told that.


Hi, Thai Bigfoot. I appreciate the information you posted earlier to me but somehow I can't find it now. But screw it, I'm bailing on Thailand. I'm not spending 67,000 baht a month here, not being a punter. 

Another query: I know I can book on line and usually do, but have a complicated thing where I have a few thousand miles miles on Cathay but can't reach them in English. Might you now a reliable travel agent? And address? I'm in Jomtien but obviously Pattaya is fine. Thanks.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Go to "The Basement Lounge" tab.
Then go to the "bassa" post. 

You read it a year ago.


----------



## brucery728

If Aussie, can get a visa on arrival that will allow you to stay for 30 days. Visa extension is easy. With regards to owning a property. A condo is possible but a house and lot may be a challenge. Best to talk to a lawyer, legal advisor, or realtor.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

brucery728 said:


> If Aussie, can get a visa on arrival that will allow you to stay for 30 days. Visa extension is easy. With regards to owning a property. A condo is possible but a house and lot may be a challenge. Best to talk to a lawyer, legal advisor, or realtor.


One 30 day visa extension allowed. Then you have to leave country and re-enter.

A condo is possible, but, only if the whole building is 51% Thai owned. Never buy in Thailand.


----------



## Vincenzo Bellini

Can anyone advise if I will be able to get a multiple entry tourist visa if I am retired? Or is it only for people in employment? The reason I ask is that I saw on the Thai Embassy web page that one of the requirements were a letter from your employers? But I was not sure if that only applied to people in work or if it meant that this type of visa was only for the employed? 
The multiple entry tourist visa would be my preferred option as I only intend to spend a maximum of 4 months once or sometimes twice per year in my Thai apartment. (I realise maximum stay is 60 days in any one visit, so departure & re-entry would be required).


----------



## joe2021

harryopal said:


> Thailand has made several recent amendments as to visa exemptions and free visas on arrival and I have found it very difficult to get information as Thai Embassies in Thailand and Indonesia have inconsistent information. A search of other websites has different advice and many are out of date.
> 
> For example, it is stated that visas on arrival are available to citizens of 15 countries but the list does not include Australia or Indonesia. Yet, I am told by a friend presently in Thailand that Australians are eligible for visas on arrival.
> 
> Apart from the Embassy web sites I have tried calling the embassies directly and find it impossible to actually talk to someone. I also rang the Thai Tourism authority in Bangkok who could not give me information and referred me to a Thai Tourism office in Jakarta with a telephone number which is not available.
> 
> I have also tried Thai Airlines but again found it impossible to actually speak to someone to get the necessary information. It seems increasingly most travel websites are automated so it is very hard to actually find someone to speak to and, even if you do, they suggest the Thai embassies for information.
> 
> We are planning to arrive in Bangkok on the 1st of April and to depart on the 4th of April. I know that the free visa on arrival facility was to be cut but has again recently been extended to mid April.
> 
> So, my specific questions are these:
> 
> As an Australian national can I get either visa exemption of a free visa on arrival at Bangkok airport that will cover just those four days?
> 
> My wife is an Indonesian national. Does anyone know if the exemption and free visa facility is available for Indonesian nationals?
> 
> Do we need to take extra passport photos?
> 
> I won't make any airline bookings unless I know what we can or can't do.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation for reliable advice.


----------



## joe2021

"Difficult" is an understatement! Instead of getting on an airplane I tried to do it right and get a few month's visa!
So they sat on my on line application for 3 weeks, 2 weeks on my passport and supporting documentation then returned my passport without a visa and without any explanation! Is this the Thai way?! OMG! Can't be a serious country! I am out about 500 dollars but Thailand won't see the rest of my money! Brilliant~!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Retired here 10 years ago. It's always been very confusing, but, they decided they no longer really want tourists since they bring ideas and have made it more difficult. 
You can get a short term visa upon entry. No real problem. To stay longer, depends on how corrupt the province you are in.
Why come here, anyway? Everything is closed and the word is finally getting out that COVID is pretty bad here. They kept that part a secret for a year.


----------



## joe2021

How sad! But one would assume that their diplomats and embassy workers are a higher quality! Or do they buy their jobs?!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Very few people that have good jobs are qualified, therefore cash is king. Police and military are the jobs most folks hope to get. Tourist Authority of Thailand (TAT) is famously incompetent. Constantly release great news predictions that never come true. They have no idea what a tourist is actually seeking and sure as hell won't ask. Honestly, tourism was booming in spite of TAT. Western tourism nosedived in 2015-2018.


----------



## joe2021

I suspect it will get worse based on how Thai Embassies treat qualified visa applicants! Wonder what the Thai King would think about it!? Likely doesn't care......


----------

